# Feed ration / Nutrient / Ingredient Calculator



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Try this link ... it should take you to a page with a couple of articles, then below the articles is a list of links for calculators. They're pretty cool ! Some of them are a bit extravagant though. But there's a simple one I'll post as well.

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/research/nutreqgoats.html

And then HERE is the SIMPLE calculator :
http://www.luresext.edu/goats/research/ ... odule1.htm

Anyway, thought perhaps they could come in use if anyone's unsure of the correct rations/nutrients, etc. for their goat/s.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is pretty cool.

I just wish places like that would put Cashmere goats. They have a totally different nutritional value them a Angora goat, but everyone thinks you can lump them together.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Feed companies have complex programs like this for horses, too, but retailers and vets have to pay for it. Sometime hundreds of $$. Good to see that something is out there for goats and it is free!


----------

